# My first tournament



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Roland Cooper held the first annual “big crappie tournament” Saturday and it was my first tourney ever. I enjoyed it but learned a few lessons. The rules were buy a ticket before Saturday and start fishing anywhere you want on the Dannelly reservoir at 6am, hourly big fish weigh ins were at 10,11,12,1 and 2. The final prizes were awarded at 3pm. This works good for me since I could just start fishing at 6 and if I got a good one I could drive to the weigh in. I got to the cabin about midnight Thursday and worked around there till 4pm Friday. Decided to get the boat in the water and fish a bit on the way back to the dock. Of course, the second fish I caught is the 2.13 fish pictured below. I started to release her but decided against it. If I’m being honest I also considered leaving her in the livewell and showing up with her the next day but no way I’m really doing that. Next morning I push off at 6. By 10 I had 2 one pounders. Caught one at 10:30 and the jig hook was stuck in pretty good so I used my plyers to twist it out. I assume this is when I broke the hook. I spent the next hour missing several good bites and thinking they were striking short. Figured it out about noon. Got on a new jig and pretty quick hung into a 1.62 pounder. Tired hungry and aggravated I quit at 1. Wife talked me into taking the only slightly better than average fish to the weigh in. Reluctantly we headed to the campground. To my surprise at the 2 pm weigh in I won 3rd place and earned my $25 entry fee back. I was also in 8th place overall- but in the last hour a couple boats came in and bumped me outta the money and i finished 11th out of 66 anglers and 44 fish weighed - not bad. The fish I caught late Friday would have easily one the $500 1st place prize and I was a little disappointed that the winning fish in the adult division was 2.04 and was brought in at 10am dead.....anywho.... All in all it was a fun day and I would do it again, bunch of good guys and everybody was very trusting of everyone else’s ethics, which was refreshing. In the end I would rather trust and get cheated a time or two than live suspicious of everyone.....I guess. FYI I went back out Sunday morning and caught the 1.87 fish pictured, which would have given me a 3rd place finish lol. I guess that’s how it goes!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job on the first. Glad you got on there. You just never know.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Kevin!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fish bit good the day before and the day after the tourney. If I fish hard I can always catch a 2# fish. They just didn’t bite Saturday for me. The best prize was yesterday afternoons fish fry!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish I could say that. Some days I have to fish hard just to catch a fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Next time it's gonna be all you ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome, congratulations!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm very proud of your showing in the tournament, but I'm more proud of your honesty. You had to be thinking, "Lead us not into temptation."

I cannot honestly say that I've caught a legit 2 pound crappie in my life - and there have been thousands caught in my 68 years. Closest I've come was 1 lb 13 oz.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks bobupp. The tourney thing has bothered me. It would have been so easy to cheat - for anybody but especially me. I think I was the only one who drove my fish to the weigh in. Most folks camped or launched at the RC ramp. No body was questioned and nobody’s ethics questioned even with a dead fish less than 3 hrs after starting. Camden is a laid back easy going town. I’m gonna have to learn to follow suit. I’m a little ashamed of being suspicious.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Easy to cheat and I'm sure it's done all the time brother...My moral compass is like yours though!!! Good job brother!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job. I like the idea of tournaments but always talk myself out of them.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess of crappie, What's yall's favorite fish fry batter/mill? I like the garlic zatarines and then add a little salt, pepper and cajun seasoning


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

If you use Louisiana or slap yo Mama love, you won't need to add anything..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Fine mess of crappie, What's yall's favorite fish fry batter/mill? I like the garlic zatarines and then add a little salt, pepper and cajun seasoning


I always make my own. 50/50 flower cornmeal mix and either add blackened seasoning Or dip em in Louisana hot sauce before I bread em.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’ve been working on mine for over a year now, for catfish, whole bream I use salt, pepper and white meal and cook at 360. Crappie fillets are different, use an egg wash and regular zatarains - usually drop at 335 and don’t let grease get over 350


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Job Try'n. Best I have done is a gift certificate for 3 dozen minnows. I still enjoy it though. Have met some fine folks at these things.


----------

